# January 2012 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

I know its earlier than normal, but with the holidays upon us I figured I'd go ahead and post the thread for anyone who knows they want to participate. And I'm in. my goal is 100 and am ready to hit the ground running. Happy new Year and Happy Reading Everyone...Been a horrible month in RL so far but hopefully it calms down and I can get on track.
1.The Mill River Recluse-Darcie Chan 314 pgs 5,311 Loc (12/31/11-1/9/12)


----------



## Jaasy

Happy New Year

1   Gun Games by faye Kellerman, finished*****
2   Bankroll Squad 3 by David Weaver, finished****
3   Chasing China: A Daughter's Quest for Truth by Kay Bratt, finished****
4   The Corner by Alex Richardson, finished
5   The Corner II by Alex Richardson, finished
6   The Corner III by Alex Richardson, finished
7  Chaos in Death by J. D. Robb, finished ****
8  Girl, I've Had Enough by Terry Wroten, finished


----------



## CrystalStarr

I'm shooting for about 1 a week or a nice round 50 for the year.


----------



## chipotle

1. On Mystic Lake by Kristin Hannah - good


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. Ship of Destiny (The Liveship Traders) by Robin Hobb: 13,091 locations. Begun 12/5, on location 11,510 on 1/1, completed 1/1 -- 1,581 locations read in January.
2. Fool's Errand (The Tawny Man Trilogy) by Robin Hobb: 9,786 locations. Begun 1/1, completed 1/10.
3. The Dark Tower IV: Wizard and Glass by Stephen King: 14,935 locations. Begun 1/11, completed 1/27.
4. Golden Fool: Book 2 of The Tawny Man (Hobb, Robin) by Robin Hobb: 10,239 locations. Begun 1/27, on location 2,178 on 1/31 -- 2,178 locations read in January.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in January: 28,480
DTB pages read in January: 
Books read start to finish in January: 2
Books read partially in January: 2

Books completed in 2012: 3
Total locations read in 2012: 28,480
Total DTB pages read in 2012: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56 (353,852 locations)
Books completed in 2011: 33 (389,025 locations)*


----------



## Maxx

January 2012

1.  Devil in the White City (kindle) on page 80 as of 1/1/12, on page 165 as of 1/31/12, 85 pages read
2.  Leviathan (audiobook) on page 66 as of 1/1/12, completed 1/7/12, 398 pages read
3.  Sarah's Key (audiobook) began 1/7/12, completed 1/14/12, 400 pages
4.  The Haunting of Hill House (audiobook)  began 1/14/12, completed 1/19/12, 208 pages
5.  Caught (audiobook) began 1/19/12, completed 1/24/12, 412 pages
6.  11/22/63 (audiobook) began 1/24/12, as of 1/31/12, on page 509

Pages Read January:  2012
Books Completed in January:  4
Books Completed in 2012:  4


----------



## LauraB

*In progress*
Haley's Bible Handbook , Kindle
NKJV Bible Kindle
A Dance with Dragons , kindle

*Completed*
The Sense of an Ending , Kindle
Before I Go to Sleep , Kindle 
Feast of Crows, Game of Thrones , kindle
Hunger Games , kindle prime lending
The Map of Times , kindle


----------



## djgross

My goal for the year is 100 books  Happy 2012!

Shelter Mountain (Virgin River) Robyn Carr 1/1
77 Shadow Street: A Novel Dean Koontz 1/3
The Terror: A Novel Dan Simmons 1/7
Whispering Rock (Virgin River) Robyn Carr 1/9
The 7th Month: A Detective D. D. Warren Story (An eSpecial from Dutton) Lisa Gardner 1/10
Believing the Lie Elizabeth George 1/12
The Bride Wore Black Leather Simon Green 1/14
11/22/63 Stephen King 1/15
Paradise Valley (Virgin River) Robyn Carr 1/16
The Chalk Girl Carol O'Connell 1/20
The Impossible Dead Ian Rankin 1/21
Copper Beach: A Dark Legacy Novel Jayne Ann Krentz 1/22
The Future of Us Jay Asher 1/23
The Evening Hour: A Novel Carter Sickels 1/25
Gun Games: A Decker/Lazarus Novel (Peter Decker/Rina Lazarus) Faye Kellerman 1/28
Pineapple Grenade: A Novel (Serge Storms) Tim Dorsey 1/30


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format **Rating * 1/1 30 Pieces of Silver Carolyn McCray 8651 loc. Mystery Kindle * ★★ * 1/4 Emma Jane Austen 396 pp. Classics Audio *★★★★★ * 1/5 Beyond Religion H.H. Dalai Lama 2320 loc. Spirituality Kindle *★★★★ * 1/5 The Wonderful Wizard of Oz L. Frank Baum 1527 loc. Children's Literature Kindle *★★★★★ * 1/7 Dark Road to Darjeeling Deanna Raybourn 5846 loc. Mystery Kindle *★★★★ * 1/8 Earth Abides George R. Stewart 345 pp. Science Fiction Audio *★★★★★ * 1/10 A More Perfect Heaven Dava Sobel 4512 loc. Science Kindle *★★★ * 1/12 Natural Acts David Quammen 352 pp. Science Paper *★★★★ * 1/13 Dead Man's Folly Agatha Christie 192 pp. Mystery Audio *★★★ * 1/14 Founding Sisters and the Nineteenth Amendment Eleanor Clift 224 pp. History Paper *★★★★ * 1/17 James Tiptree, Jr. Julie Phillips 469 pp. Biography Paper *★★★ * 1/19 How to Flirt With a Naked Werewolf Molly Harper 371 pp. Chick Lit Audio *★★★★ * 1/19 Leviathan Scott Westerfield 4772 loc. YA Steampunk Kindle *★★★ * 1/21 Where Late the Sweet Birds Sang Kate Wilhem 3826 loc. Science Fiction Kindle *★★★★ * 1/22 A Discovery of Witches Deborah Harkness 579 pp. Fantasy Audio *★★★★ * 1/24 The Dark Enquiry Deanna Raybourn 5533 loc. Mystery Kindle *★★★★ * 1/26 The Light Years Elizabeth Jane Howard  434 pp. General Fiction Kindle *★★★★ * 1/29 Spin Robert Charles Wilson 8388 loc. Science Fiction Kindle *★★★★ *


----------



## cagnes

*Read in January....*
                     

1. The Hob's Bargain by Patricia Briggs (292 pages) 1/1 ★★★★
2. The Pride of Lions (Highlands #1) by Marsha Canham (387 pages) 1/2 ★★★★
3. Divergent (Divergent #1) by Veronica Roth (501 pages ) 1/4 ★★★★
4. The Other Guy's Bride (Braxton, #2) by Connie Brockway (365 pages) 1/5 ★★★★ 
5. Kiss of Crimson (Midnight Breed #2) by Lara Adrian (416 pages) 1/6 ★★★★
6. Come the Spring (Rose #5) by Julie Garwood (388 pages) 1/8 ★★★★
7. Dreams of Joy (Shanghai Girls #2) by Lisa See (369 pages) 1/10 ★★★★
8. The Iron King (Iron Fey #1) by Julie Kagawa (363 pages) 1/12 ★★★.5
9. The Tea Rose (The Tea Rose #1) by Jennifer Donnelly (596 pages) 1/13 ★★★★★
10. And One Last Thing ...  by Molly Harper (324 pages) 1/14 ★★★★
11. Angelfall (Penryn & the End of Days #1) by Susan Ee (235 pages) 1/16 ★★★★
12. Midnight Awakening (Midnight Breed #3) by Lara Adrian (402 pages) 1/17 ★★★★
13. Midnight Rising (Midnight Breed #4) by Lara Adrian (384 pages) 1/19 ★★★★
14. Veil of Midnight (Midnight Breed #5) by Lara Adrian (370 pages) 1/20 ★★★★ 
15. The Blood of Roses (Highlands #2) by Marsha Canham (578 pages) 1/21 ★★★.5 
16. Ashes of Midnight (Midnight Breed #6) by Lara Adrian (370 pages) 1/22 ★★★★ 
17. Night by Elie Wiesel (120 pages) 1/23 ★★★.5 
18. The Seduction of Samantha Kincade by Maggie Osborne (384 pages) 1/27 ★★★★ 
19. The Winter Rose (The Tea Rose #2) by Jennifer Donnelly (732 pages) 1/28 ★★★★★
20. Sheltering Hearts (Virgin River #11.1) by Robyn Carr (74 pages) 1/28 ★★★
21. Shades of Midnight (Midnight Breed #7) by Lara Adrian (400 pages) 1/29 ★★★★ 
22. Taken by Midnight (Midnight Breed # by Lara Adrian (402 pages) 1/31 ★★★★

*January Reading Totals: 22 Books, 8452 Pages*


----------



## Neekeebee

Happy New Year!

I'll set my goal at 100 again...never used to hit it until I got my Kindle. 

Finished Reading:

*Scarlet Lion* - Elizabeth Chadwick Excellent sequel to _The Greatest Knight_
_*Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Cabin Fever*_ - Jeff Kinney
_*Happy Birthday to Me*_ - Brian Rowe Fun, quick read
_*The English Assassin*_ - Daniel Silva 
*The Confessor* - Daniel Silva
*The Blood of Flowers *- Anita Amirrezvani Wonderful story set in 16th century Persia.
*The Concrete Blonde (Harry Bosch #3)* - Michael Connelly
*Inside the Giant Machine* - Kalpanik S.
*Hostile Witness* - Rebecca Forster
*The Hunger Games* - Suzanne Collins   Wow.

 Best read of the month, so far.

N


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _In the Lake of the Woods _Tim O'BrienNovelDTB 303 pages 01/01/20124.75 Stars2. _Embassytown _China MiévilleScience FictionAudio 12:22 hours 01/03/20124.50 Stars3. _The Greenhouse _Audur Ava OlafsdottirNovelKindle 3595 locations 01/03/20123.00 Stars4. _Callahan's Crosstime Saloon _Spider RobinsonScience FictionKindle 3172 locations 01/05/20122.99 Stars5. _Heartless _Allan LeveroneHorrorKindle 962 locations 01/06/20123.00 Stars6. _Hard Rain Falling _Don CarpenterCrimeAudio 11:00 hours 01/11/20124.99 Stars7. _The Unconquered _Scott WallaceAnthropologyKindle 8562 locations 01/12/20122.99 Stars8. _Cardanica _Dario TonaniScience FictionKindle 558 locations 01/13/20123.99 Stars9. _Senseless _Horacio Castellanos MoyaNovelDTB 142 pages 01/15/20123.99 Stars10. _Orn _Piers AnthonyScience FictionDTB 256 pages 01/17/20123.50 Stars11. _The World As I Found It _Bruce DuffyNovelDTB 576 pages 01/24/20124.00 Stars12. _The Revisionists _Thomas MullenNovelAudio 16:06 hours 01/26/20124.00 Stars13. _Freedom's Sword _J.R. TomlinHistorical NovelKindle 4486 locations 01/27/20122.75 Stars14. _Subject 11 _Jeffrey ThomasHorrorKindle 1652 locations 01/28/20123.99 Stars15. _Malcolm X _Manning MarableBiographyAudio 22:07 hours  Currently Reading16. _The Examined Life _Robert NozickPhilosophyDTB 308 pages  Currently Reading17. _Best Served Cold _Joe AbercrombieFantasyKindle 12024 locations  Currently Reading


----------



## SinCityReader

1. *The Mill River Recluse* by Darcie Chan / 314 pages / 5311 locations / Started 12/20/2011 - In Progress

2. *When She Woke* by Hillary Jordan / 353 pages / Started 1/1/2012 - Finished 1/11/2012


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm happy to go for 52, with a reasonable portion of them (let's say 12) being out of my home genre of fantasy.


----------



## Geoffrey

I had to wait to sign up until it was closer to the end of the month ... (quien sabe why, I just did) ... and if we're setting goals, I'm going for 140 books again this year.

*January Reading List*
1. *The Iron Lance - Stephen R. Lawhead* - Fantasy - 641 pages - finished Jan 4
2. *Blameless - Gail Carriger* - Steampunk/Fantasy - 5451 locations - finished Jan 6
3. *Water for Elephants - Sara Gruen* - Historical Fiction - 6125 locations - finished Jan 8
4. *Caught Running - Abigail Roux and Madeleine Urban* - M/M Romance - 4371 locations - finished Jan 10
5. *The Honor of the Queen - David Weber* - Science Fiction - 6666 locations - finished Jan 12
6. *Leviathan - Scott Westerfeld* - Alt History - 4772 locations - finished Jan 14
*The Russian Boy - Neil S. Plakcy* - Gay Fiction - 4218 locations - abandoned at 30%
*The Book of Daniel - Max Kreijn* - Gay Fiction - 6399 locations - abandoned at 7%
7. *Goodmans Hotel - Alan Keslian* - Gay Fiction - 3165 locations - finished Jan 17
8. *Villains Inc - Marion G. Harmon* - Superheroes - 5325 locations - finished Jan 18
9. *Lion's Blood - Steven Barnes* - Alt History - 9898 locations - finished Jan 21
10. *Zulu Heart - Steven Barnes* - Alt History - 463 pages - finished Jan 24
11. *Line of Control - Mainak Dhar* - War Thriller - 5588 locations - finished Jan 27
12. *Gulliver Travels - Justin Luke Zirilli* - Gay Fiction (brain sorbet) - 4948 locations - finished Jan 28
13. *The Broken Kingdoms - N. K. Jemisin* - Fantasy - 6227 locations - 42% complete

*January TBR List*
14. *The Short Victorious War - David Weber* - Science Fiction
15. *Georgia On My Mind & Other Stories - Charles Sheffield* - Anthology
16. *http://www.amazon.com/dp/ /?tag=kbpst-20 - *


----------



## Toby

I'm in. Just hope to read more books this year.

1. Scrap Dragon by Naomi Kritzer (1/3/12)
2. Maximize Your Memory by Raymond Campayo (1/5/12)
3. The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein (1/11/12)
4. The Book Thief by Markus Zusak (1/17/12)
5. Explosive Eighteen: A Stephanie Plum Novel by Janet Evanovich (1/22/12)
6. All Creatures Great and Small by James Herriot (1/23/12)


----------



## drenee

Happy New Year. Happy reading.

*Rules of Civility*. Amor Towles. Sony. 335pgs.
*The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society*. Annie Barrows. Sony. 274pgs.
*How Nancy Drew Saved My Life*. Lauren Baratz-Logsted. Sony. 304pgs.
*A Place Called Home*. Jo Goodman. Kindle. 432pgs.
*Lady Whistledown Strikes Back*. Julia Quinn. Sony. 387pgs.
*To Catch an Heiress*. Julia Quinn. Sony. 374 pgs. 
*How to Marry a Marquis*. Julia Quinn. Sony. 375pgs.

*The Mating Season*. P.G. Wodehouse. Audio. 6hrs. 51 min.
*The Tale of Oat Cake Crag*. Susan Wittig Albert. Audio. 9hrs. 40min.


----------



## Tabby

*January*

 

1. 11/22/63 by Stephen King
2. Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand


----------



## joanne29

Happy New Year and here we go!

1. Transition by Chaz Bono 256 pgs. 1/4      pretty good
2. This Time Together: Laughter and Reflections by Carol Burnett 288 pgs. 01/11      enjoyed it
3. What It Is Like to Go to War by Karl Marlantes 272 pgs. 01/13       As good as they get
4. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Steig Larsson 672 pgs. 01/22       Sadly this series comes to an end
5. Born Standing up by Steve Martin 207 pgs. 01/25      pretty good
6. The Fault in Our Stars by John Green 336 pgs. 1/31       fantastic


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Shepherd Avenue * by Charlie Carillo and Tony Carillo (1/6)
3899 locations; 289 pages - fiction
2. *Fat, Forty, Fired * by Nigel Marsh (1/7)
2470 locations; 288 pages - non-fiction
3. *Terra Incognita * by Ruth Downie (1/11)
7565 locations; 400 pages - mystery
4. *Ravenous* by Dana Macy (1/13)
2968 locations; 256 pages - non-fiction
5. *Real Life and Liars * by Christina Riggle (1/15)
5430 locations; 352 pages - fiction
6. *Regarding Ducks and Universes * by Neve Maslakovik (1/20)
4846 locations; 331 pages - sci-fi
7. *The Transformation of Things * by Jillian Cantor (1/22)
4281 locations; 304 pages - fiction
8. *You've Gone Too Far This Time, Sir * by Danny Bent (1/24)
4559 locations; 256 pages - non-fiction/travel memoir


----------



## gina1230

1. *Love Me To Death by Allison Brennan *  Kindle Started 1/1/12 DNF
2. *Anyone But You by Jennifer Crusie* Audible Started 1/2/12 Finished 1/5/12
3. *Caught In The Devil's Hand by Ruby Storm *  Kindle Started 1/3/12 Finished 1/9/12
4. *Devil of the Highlands by Lynsay Sands *  Audible Started 1/6/12 Finished 1/11/12
5. *Alone by Lisa Gardner* Kindle Started 1/11/12 Finished 1/14/12
6. *The Curse of Chalion by Lois McMaster Bujold* Audible Started 1/14/12 Finished 1/11/12
7. *Night Fire by Catherine Coulter* DTB Started 1/14/12 Finished 1/29/12
8. *Deadly Night by Heather Graham* Audible Started 1/15/12 Finished 1/20/12
9. *Ecstasy Unveiled by Larissa Ione* Audible Started 1/21/12 Finished 1/25/12
10. *Destined For An Early Grave by Jeaniene Frost* Audible Started 1/26/12 Finished 1/27/12
11. *Eternal Seduction* by Jennifer Turner Prime Started 1/29/12
12. *House on Tradd Street by Karen White* Audible Started 1/30/12


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies--Jared Diamond (Started 12/27/11)
2.  The Great Gatsby--F. Scott Fitzgerald.  (Paperback).
3.  Already Gone--John Rector
4.  Ender's Game--Orson Scott Card 
5.  Speaker for the Dead--Orson Scott Card (started 1/30)




Finished 41 books in 2011.


----------



## luvmy4brats

_*Read in January...*_

                   


*Started**Title**Author**Pages **Format **Finished **Stars **Genre *01/01*Divergent* (#1, Divergent Trilogy)Veronica Roth501Kindle01/03★★★★★YA Distopian01/03*First Grave on the Right* (#1, Charley Davidson)Darynda Jones 321Kindle01/03★★★★Paranormal Romance/Urban Fantasy01/03*For I Have Sinned* (#1.5, Charley Davidson)Darynda Jones  32Kindle01/03★★★Paranormal Romance/Urban Fantasy01/03*Second Grave on the Left* (#2, Charley Davidson)Darynda Jones 318Kindle01/04★★★★Paranormal Romance/Urban Fantasy01/04*The Handmaid's Tale*Margaret Atwood 325Kindle01/05★★★★Dystopian01/05*The Iron King* (#1, Iron Fey)Julie Kagawa 363Kindle01/08★★★1/2YA Fantasy01/07*Naked in Death* (#1, In Death)J. D. Robb 324Audio01/09★★★1/2Crime/Romance01/09*Glory in Death* (#2, In Death)J. D. Robb 324Audio01/10★★★★Crime/Romance01/11*Immortal in Death* (#3, In Death)J. D. Robb 324Audio01/12★★★★★Crime/Romance01/12*Rapture in Death* (#4, In Death)J. D. Robb 324Audio01/15★★★★Crime/Romance01/15*Ceremony in Death* (#5, In Death)J. D. Robb 336Audio01/17★★★★1/2Crime/Romance01/17*Vengeance in Death* (#6, In Death)J. D. Robb 388Audio01/19★★★★★Crime/Romance01/19*Holiday in Death* (#7, In Death)J. D. Robb 433Audio01/20★★★★1/2Crime/Romance01/20*Midnight in Death* (#7.5, In Death)J. D. Robb 96 Audio01/21★★★★Crime/Romance01/21*Conspiracy in Death* (#8, In Death)J. D. Robb 404Audio01/22★★★★★Crime/Romance01/22*Winter's Passage* (#1.5, Iron Fey)Julie Kagawa 49 Kindle01/22★★★YA Fantasy01/22*The Iron Daughter* (#2, Iron Fey)Julie Kagawa 361Kindle01/23★★★1/2YA Fantasy01/23*Triangle*: The Fire That Changed AmericaDavid von Drehle 352Audio01/23★★★★1/2History01/27*Loyalty in Death* (#9, In Death)J. D. Robb 373Audio01/30★★★★1/2Crime/Romance01/30*Witness in Death* (#10, In Death)J. D. Robb 368Audio01/31★★★★1/2Crime/Romance01/04*Life of Pi*Yann Martel 419AudioDNFLiterature

*January Reading Totals:* 6,316 Pages


----------



## dggass

I don't have a goal at the moment. Hoping for at least a book a week.  

1.  The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - Steig Larrson.  20% through it.


----------



## kaotickitten

I'm in. Last year I pushed it with 150 books, so I'll scale back to 100 this year. Changed to 75 at the moment.



1.Lily Dale: Believing, by Wendy Corsi Staub, kindle, 3896 locs, 1/3/12   
2.Executive Lunch (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery), by Maria E. Schneider, kindle, 5830 locs, 1/9/12   
3. Witch and Wizard: The Gift, by James Patterson and Ned Rust, kindle, 3809 locs, 1/13/12   
4.Destined, by Allison Kraft, kindle, 3893 locs, 1/25/12   
5.Beyond the Millennium, by Paul Meier and Robert Wise, DTB, 309 pgs, 1/31/12


----------



## AprilTara

Still new here so I hope I'm doing this right. I set my goal for 25 but, really, I hope to read closer to 50. But with my luck, it'll be a busy year and I'll be lucky to read one per month instead of one per week.

Completed:
The Night Circus
The Hunger Games

Currently reading:
Catching Fire (The Second Book of the Hunger Games)

Up next:
1Q84
The Secret Holocaust Diaries


----------



## ciscokid

Is it too late to join in?  I'm trying for at least 80 books this year.

1. Ender's Game - Orsen Scott Card - Sci Fi/YA - 355 pages - 4 stars
2. Lucifer's Hammer - Larry Niven - Sci Fi/apocolyptic fiction - 642 pages - 5 stars
3. 77 Shadow Street - Dean Koontz - Horror/supernatural - 466 pages - 4 stars (1/15/12)
4. Silas: A Supernatural Thriller - Supernatural Thriller - 308 pages - 5 stars (1/16/12)
5. Greyhound - Steffan Piper - A boy's journey across the U.S. on a Greyhound bus. - 256 pages - 5 stars (1/17/12)
6. Bubba and the Dead Woman - C.L. Bevill - murder mystery - abandoned after chapter 3.


----------



## slandon36

Im well on my way to 100!


----------



## Angela

My goal is to read at least 1 book per week/give or take. 2011 was such a rough year that reading got pushed aside. Not this year!

Finished so far in 2012:
Blood of Requiem (Song of Dragons, Book 1) - began it in Nov, got sick, picked it back up at Christmas, still sick and couldn't concentrate. Decided to start over on New Years Eve and was enjoying it so much that I bought other 2 in series. Loved it.
Tears of Requiem (Song of Dragons, Book 2) - liked this one as well.
Light of Requiem (SoD, Book 3) - yuk.  
The Hunger Games - loved it.
Catching Fire, HG 2 -  
Mockingjay, HG 3 - 

Currently reading:
One Year Bible
Ghost a la Mode


----------

